# Kann nfs shift nicht installieren.



## raabio (23. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich kann nfs shift nicht installieren. Es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung 

Error: The PhysX runtime redistributable package was not installed successful setup cannot continue


----------



## Lexx (23. September 2009)

du kannst auch keine suchfunktion nutzen.. ?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...roblemsammlung-mit-loesungen.html#post1123057


----------



## raabio (23. September 2009)

welche suchfunktion ??


----------



## DrSin (23. September 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/search.php


----------



## raabio (23. September 2009)

ah ok bin heute zu ersten mal in dem forum !!


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (23. September 2009)

4. Fehlermendung: "Error: The PhysX runtime redistributable package was not installed successfully. Setup cannot continue"

- In dem Install ordner ist eine Ordner namens PhysX öffnen und vor dem installieren des spieles das programm installieren




ich glaub mein thread war für die katz...


----------



## Klutten (23. September 2009)

Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> ich glaub mein thread war für die katz...


Einfach immer freundlich verlinken und den Melde-Button drücken, damit solch kleine Fragen auch an der richtigen Stelle weiter diskutiert werden.


----------



## raabio (23. September 2009)

@ Hardcoreentertaiment das habe ich ja auch schon versucht geht auch nicht !!

da kommt jetzt die fehlermeldung: Dieses Instationspacket konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Lassen Sie den Hersteller der anwedung überprüfen, ob es sich um ein gültiges Windows Installer-Packet handelt


----------



## raabio (25. September 2009)

so hab ne lösung fürs problem gefunden. Hab mir die 8500 Gt vom Vater ausgebaut und bei mir eingebaut. Dann die neusten Treiber runtergeladen und PhysX und dann war das schon mal behoben. 
Jetzt hab ich schon wieder das nächste:  Fehler beim Lesen der Datei D:\autorun.data. ...

hat dafür jemand ne lösung ??


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (27. September 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Einfach immer freundlich verlinken und den Melde-Button drücken, damit solch kleine Fragen auch an der richtigen Stelle weiter diskutiert werden.



was soll das bitte heißen? - mich verwarnen aber selber müll schreiben...

also muss ich dann in meinem thread schreiben das man ne andere graka braucht... - welche grafikkarte hattest du denn vorher?

mit deinem anderen fehler- kp

wenn du den fehler bei der installation hast solltest du die setup.exe von der shift-dvd starten
- ansonsten anderes laufwerk benutzen zur installation


----------



## Klutten (27. September 2009)

Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> was soll das bitte heißen? - mich verwarnen aber selber müll schreiben...


Wie gut das ich nicht verstehe, was du gerade meinst. Jemandem hilfreich einen Thread zu verlinken ist sicher etwas anderes als irgendwo Spam zu posten, für den du eine gelbe Karte bekommen hast.


----------



## raabio (5. Oktober 2009)

danke für die lösungs vorschläge werd das spiel jetzt wieder an ea schiken


----------



## MarceLLo32 (12. Oktober 2009)

Guten tag

ich hab folgendes problem bei mir steht das auch mit dem phsyX und da hab ich windows installer neu installiert klappt auch irgendwie alles nicht 
wäre nett wen mir jemand helfen könnte...

____________________

Intel Pentium D 2x3,4 Ghz
OCZ 4 Gb DDr2 667mhz
Geforce 8800GTS 512MB
GigaByte GA-EP31-DS3L


----------

